# Shit Doesn't Always Float...Sometimes It Sinks



## DomainBop (May 23, 2014)

*The timeline:*

May 21st: VPSDatabase/Spetznahost offered for sale on WHT: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1377744

May 23rd: VPS customers receive a "we're shutting down and it's your fault" message. http://i.imgur.com/pQ28C6G.png

*Verdict: *

Good riddance. 

*Humor:*

owner tries to deny Spetznahost and VPSDatabase were owned by the same people despite having the same IP, phone number, etc: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=8853324&postcount=20. 

From that same thread, best excuse ever by a web host for not providing support :_"Maybe our support number is not available right now because the phone is broken and getting a replacement?.........."_


----------



## MannDude (May 23, 2014)

Hahaha. Oh god.



Sounds like he didn't do any fraud checking and had no idea how to monitor his servers for abuse. So now he's going to sell to his 'legit' customers, at a higher price? Haha. Yeah, no. Can't manage a VPS node but wants to sell dedicated servers?..


----------



## DomainBop (May 23, 2014)

> Sounds like he didn't do any fraud checking and had no idea how to monitor his servers for abuse



Spetznaz/VPSDatabase's whole marketing gimmick was "offshore" so he shouldn't have been surprised that 80% of the customers he attracted were either abusers or criminals.

The meta tags from the VPSDatabase site:



> <meta name="keywords" content="*offshore* vps hosting, offshore shared hosting, offshore hosting, offshore web hosting, offshore servers, anonymous hosting, *anonymous server*, cheap vps hosting, offshore, webhosting, shared, shared hosting, dedicated, vps, dedicated servers, linux, windows, hosting in Switzerland, hosting in USA, hosting in Canada, hosting in Russia, hosting offshore, cheap shared hosting, perfectmoney, bitcoin, webmoney, WMZ, paypal, payza, litecoin, proxy, torrents, rapidleech, *nulled, scripts*, seedbox, *warez*" />


----------



## MannDude (May 23, 2014)

Looks like they still receive the odd comment on LEB: http://lowendbox.com/blog/vpsdatabase-6month-512mb-openvz-kvm-in-russia-kansas-and-canada/ , though doesn't seem very positive...

They also posted an offer here, though as an unverified provider the offers are not crawled by Google nor viewable to guests... Last active in November, so appeared to only register to post an offer and leave.


----------



## Nett (May 23, 2014)

Sometimes It S*t*inks...


----------



## jarland (May 24, 2014)

I'm not surprised they couldn't configure fraud detection considering that they couldn't even configure SMTP in WHMCS according to that screenshot.

Hope they're handing out some refunds.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (May 24, 2014)

best engrish 2014


----------



## drmike (May 24, 2014)

$40k income per year between two three year old companies....

23 accounts at one of the companies.

250 accounts at the other company

273 total accounts - any where the same account holder has multiple accounts.

273 accounts in 36 months?

1095 days / 273 = a sale that stuck every 4 days.

I can see how the fellow turned his head and coughed, ahem, ignored the shit customers.

Now looking at his plans, at list prices on his sites, WTF? 

$10 a month for KVM with


30 GB Disk
Unmetered Bandwidth
4 GB RAM
2 vcore CPU
1Gbps Port Speed
Note I said KVM + 4GB + unmetered bandwidth.

All that and still not much traction.

The f'n English on this fellow's sites.  Uggh.   His email to customer, double uggh.

To think this fellow believes he's good at marketing/branding/etc. Whee!

Of course he had a LEB offer in 2013, and it didn't go so good:

http://lowendbox.com/blog/vpsdatabase-6month-512mb-openvz-kvm-in-russia-kansas-and-canada/


----------



## kcaj (May 24, 2014)

Spelling in the email is awful.


----------



## k0nsl (May 24, 2014)

The broken phone excuse was hilarious :lol:


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 24, 2014)

What a creative title you came up with there.


----------

